# Corsair SF450 PSU Wiring



## EdInk (Aug 21, 2016)

I managed somehow to mess up the connections between the 10pin/18pin connector to the 24pin connector. Does anyone have a diagram that shows what connections should be made or perhaps knows/

I failed to note this numbers being a first time 'sleever'..

Cheers


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 21, 2016)

10 and 18 pin connector? I don't know what you mean.

You need to compare the instructions in your PSU user guide to the instructions in motherboard user guide.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 21, 2016)

Bill_Bright said:


> 10 and 18 pin connector? I don't know what you mean.



These modular power supplies use a 10pin and a 18pin on the other side of the 24pin connection.

To the op, my corsair uses a 12pin + 18pin.

Edit: I cant count, it does use a 10pin + 18pin. Still all the wires are unmarked.


----------



## EdInk (Aug 21, 2016)

Got it sorted on SFF Forum.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 21, 2016)

Careful, that diagram doesnt show where the sense wires connect to on the psu side.


----------



## Norton (Aug 21, 2016)

There's a bunch of them here but I didn't see your model:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs


----------



## EdInk (Aug 21, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Careful, that diagram doesnt show where the sense wires connect to on the psu side.


What's the color code for the sense pin?


----------



## EdInk (Aug 21, 2016)

Norton said:


> There's a bunch of them here but I didn't see your model:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1420796/repository-of-power-supply-pin-outs


It's on post 694 of 714


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 21, 2016)

EdInk said:


> What's the color code for the sense pin?



There is a voltage sense for each of the main voltages. Thats why there are 4 extra pins on the psu side. These sense wires are the thinner wires that are doubled up on 4 of the pins on the atx side. The diagram you posted shows them as the same as the voltage wires. This is incorrect. The sense wire is not interchangeable with the voltage wires.


----------



## EdInk (Aug 22, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> There is a voltage sense for each of the main voltages. Thats why there are 4 extra pins on the psu side. These sense wires are the thinner wires that are doubled up on 4 of the pins on the atx side. The diagram you posted shows them as the same as the voltage wires. This is incorrect. The sense wire is not interchangeable with the voltage wires.


All the wires are 18AWG. So this thinner wires you refer to don't exist. I guess the corsair engineers have done something else hence they use a 28pin (10pin + 18 pin connector)on the PSU side. 

My PC didn't work initially as I wired two pinouts incorrectly. It matched the diagram but the two I got wrong.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 22, 2016)

EdInk said:


> All the wires are 18AWG. So this thinner wires you refer to don't exist.



Yeah I dont have your exact power supply in front of me so corsair could use any size awg wire for the sense lines but normally they are thinner gauge wire because they dont carry much current and only reads the voltage drop at the atx connector. You may or may not have problems if wired incorrectly.


----------



## EdInk (Aug 22, 2016)

FR@NK said:


> Yeah I dont have your exact power supply in front of me so corsair could use any size awg wire for the sense lines but normally they are thinner gauge wire because they dont carry much current and only reads the voltage drop at the atx connector. You may or may not have problems if wired incorrectly.



Thanks for the advice. It'll would have been hard to tell as all the original cables were black.
When it was wired incorrectly, the psu make a 'tick' sound and wouldn't turn on. So now it's turned on it must be wired correctly.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 22, 2016)

EdInk said:


> What's the color code for the sense pin?


Sadly, there is no mandatory standard for color coding. The ATX Form Factor standard only "suggests" but ATX PSU makers can use any color they want. Most comply with the recommendations but you should not rely on them. The pin locations are standardized so it is best to go by pin number and not wire color.

That said, here are the recommended colors and pinout for the 24-pin. Note how it says the +3.3V sense on Pin 13 should be brown but when you look at FR@NK's image above, it looks orange. So again, be sure to go by pin number and not color.


----------

